# Smokey Mountain High...



## Continental Drifter (Oct 10, 2016)

Greetings fellow travelers! I've been afoot for some time now: from Nashville, Tennessee to past Gatlinburg on the latest range. Still headed east and I'll eventually end up in the New England Territory; I've explored and discovered many great sites here in the mountains of Eastern Tenn., I've almost the mind to stay here, but my heart (which is my truest thoughts), says venture on my friend; and so I do...


----------



## Kal (Oct 10, 2016)

Awesome Tennessee is a beautiful state.


----------

